# Colorado Storm 10/28-?



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like a classic upslope for me. Plowed once this AM going out again now looks like well over a foot more like 14 to 15 inches so far. It is expected to increase and keep dumping for another 18 to 24 hours. Total could hit 36" for this storm Sandbrew


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

You do realize that pictures will be required, right???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GPS;843206 said:


> You do realize that pictures will be required, right???


/\ /\ /\ /\

What he said.  :waving:


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Not a problem. We are at 2 feet on the level and 4 feet for wind blown drifts. In for lunch then back out to get gas. Put 34 miles on the jeep and burned over a 1/2 tank. Chained up on all 4 tires now just to go on the county roads. I'm guessing the county grader is done in my area for the day and it's still dumping.

Sandbrew


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

lucky!! im dying to get out and plow


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

F350plowing;843585 said:


> lucky!! im dying to get out and plow


what he said :salute:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

we are dun getting pounded.

I'm in Longmont, 5000 feet elavation
We get a lot less snow than most of the rest of denver metro. (which is both good and bad)
There's an easy 8-10" on the ground and it's still coming.
And mind you, it's been right at freezing, so if you did a parking lot, it didn't rebuild real fast, it kept melting. (it will be icy as hell tomorrow morning though)

Lot of snow
Way to start the season though, making some money.

We did some lots 2 and 3 times and yet next door, the lot never got touched all day.
strange.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

and here I am lying on my couch trying to remember how it feels like after plowing for 36 hours straight. It looks like it is going to be a long winter


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's a pic as requested taken 10 hours ago with about 1/2 the amount of snow we have now. I'll try to take some more Thursday.

Here is a look at some of the most recent snowfall totals, as of 7:30 p.m.

I'd say I'm in the top 3 for sure........

35 inches - Rollinsville 
30 inches - near Bailey, 12 miles west of Golden, Nederland 
27 inches - Bergen Park, Golden 
26 inches - Evergreen, Wondervu, Black Hawk, Pinecliffe 
25 inches - Genesee, Floyd Hill, Conifer 
24 inches - Livermore (7,600 feet) 
20 inches - Tiny Town, Golden, Aspen Park, Mesa Antero (near Salida) 
17.5 inches - 7 Miles west of Boulder 
17 inches - Superior, Glen Haven, Arvada 
16.5 inches - Boulder, Broomfield 
16 inches - Kittredge, Fairplay 
15 inches - Littleton 
14 inches - Lakewood, Fort Collins, Wheat Ridge 
12 inches - Genesee, Estes Park, Westminster, near Carbondale, Louisville, 
11.5 inches - Downtown Denver 
11 inches - Highlands Ranch, 
10 inches - Louviers, Parker, Aurora 
8 inches - Tiny Town 
6.5 inches - Tech Center, Weld County, Greeley 
6.2 inches - Loveland 
6 inches - Fairplay, Thornton 
5 inches - Englewood, Castle Rock, Lakewood 
4.6 inches - Arapahoe County 
4 inches - Centennial, Platteville


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice, any deeper and you wont be able to even see your Jeep!:laughing:Bet that YJ works great on driveways. I have a TJ that I use for trail riding and off roading. Have Fun.purplebou


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Longmont already got 8-10"!? I lived in Boulder for a few years and I don't remember ever getting snow this early. I lived in Steamboat for a few years before Boulder and I always thought Colorado "slacked" on parking lot maintenance. I thought it was funny because people are out plowing an inch around here and life stops at two inches, but Coloradans went on with the daily routine with more than double the snow. I miss it out there.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

There was always snow on the ground at halloween.
I went as an eskimo as a kid pretty much every year, same as everyone else.

I remember early september snows (branch breakers)


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

looks like theres a real sketchy slope on the left side of the pic, happy plowing


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Here are some pics from this morning plowing.

This is my neighbors Chevy Tahoe that has not been moved since it started snowing.


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Next time somebody tells you "you can't plow with a Jeep" show them this picture.


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

One more this one shows how deep it is pretty well .

Enjoy!

Sandbrew


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

i wish that was hear to so bad


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pics!!! 

Feel free to take more and post them up! Your Jeep looks to do pretty well out there. :salute:


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*Sandbrew*, What happen to your drivers side mirror?? you guys on average get 15' of snow a season, I would be happy with 3'-5' a season


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Was a pretty good storm for us too, Worked 15 hours today and 6 last night, taking care of our commercial clients in the denver tech center. We saw around 15-20" with drifts 3 feet or better. Awesome start to the season 

sorry no pics :realmad:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

How can you plow that much snow without a v-blade ? Have you not been told straight blades wont plow that much snow ? I bet you spent all night on one account


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sandbrew;843178 said:


> Looks like a classic upslope for me. Plowed once this AM going out again now looks like well over a foot more like 14 to 15 inches so far. It is expected to increase and keep dumping for another 18 to 24 hours. Total could hit 36" for this storm Sandbrew


Man that's alot of snow for October. Not sure of all the differant model's of Jeeps but I like the look of that, seems like it does a good job.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

RamPainting said:


> Was a pretty good storm for us too, Worked 15 hours today and 6 last night, taking care of our commercial clients in the denver tech center. We saw around 15-20" with drifts 3 feet or better. Awesome start to the season
> 
> sorry no pics :realmad:


Yeah, until they get the first bill that's probably more than they paid ALL last year.

When I sent out my renewal letters, I put in a note about how it's been very dry the last 2 years and we've had very little snow, that they should not budget based on those numbers and they should expect more events.

i doubt anyone read it, but I tried.

and yeah, I bill monthly, so good timing too. makes October, (which is usually a nothing month, pasture work winding down, snow hasn't come yet and commercial insurance is due this month for (brutal)) a heck of a good month.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

T-MAN;844966 said:


> How can you plow that much snow without a v-blade ? Have you not been told straight blades wont plow that much snow ? I bet you spent all night on one account


:laughing::laughing:

You rock bud.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I also bill the end of October, so perfect timing for me also. Going out to check on accounts after wind storm. Total Golden accumulation 32.5". We were able to keep up with the storm OK. Went to do a final clean up of properties last night, got all finished up and a 50 mph wind storm comes through blowing snow every where. O ya, plowed with a straight blade. Worked fine. payup


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bsuds;845663 said:


> I also bill the end of October, so perfect timing for me also. Going out to check on accounts after wind storm. Total Golden accumulation 32.5". . payup


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

darn near 3'
Golden always gets pummeled in an upslope.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I just woke up. We started pushing Wednesday at 5:00 pm and finished up this morning at about 10:00.

41 straight hours. Well, I took a one hour nap somewhere along the line.

Monument had some monster winds that caused some really bad drifting. We constantly made the rounds just to keep places open. One of our subdivisions had drifts almost 6 feet high in the roads after only three hours.

This was also the first storm that we used a push box. The learning curve is pretty steep but we finally got it figured out.

I didnt really get any good pictures but I'll show you what I got. The first is of my truck. Its just a tad long for driveways, so I stick to commercial. The second is of the skid and push box on our fourth time through a parking lot.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

T-MAN;844966 said:


> How can you plow that much snow without a v-blade ? Have you not been told straight blades wont plow that much snow ? I bet you spent all night on one account


lol, come on!

V plows are for guys with erectile dysfunction  Wings on a straight blade works vary well for cleaning up.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

cold_and_tired;846056 said:


> Well I just woke up. We started pushing Wednesday at 5:00 pm and finished up this morning at about 10:00.
> 
> 41 straight hours. Well, I took a one hour nap somewhere along the line.
> 
> ...


how'd you like the pusher? i dread having to use trucks to plow any kind of snow anymore after using a pusher..........o.k. go back to counting your money


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

xtreem3d;846206 said:


> how'd you like the pusher? i dread having to use trucks to plow any kind of snow anymore after using a pusher..........o.k. go back to counting your money


Well, we spent the first hour just making things worse. The Volvo 110 we had had the auto leveling bucket. Unfortunately, it only leveled while raising the arms and not while lowering. Therefore, we had to try to level the pusher every time. I made a few 200-300 ft pushes only to look back and see an inch of snow still on the ground.

We had some major traction issues and I'm not sure if that was due to the weight of the snow or the fact that we might have been putting too much pressure on the box and taking the weight off of the tires. I'm worried that chains might tear up too much asphalt so I am doing some research about other options.

We cut down our times by about 25% with the pusher and I would imagine that number to increase as we really learn how to use it.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Sandbrew;844601 said:


> Next time somebody tells you "you can't plow with a Jeep" show them this picture.


SHHHHHH !!! Let them all think they need those big trucks to plow with.

I paid less than $10k for all three of mine. Maybe a thousand a year in parts and maintainence.....billing out $15-25K a year in 90 drives with two of them. payuppayup


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Your jeep rocks!!! I started 7 years ago with my 2000 Cherokee and a western 7.2 LSX. Then I got some commercials and got some trucks and sold the plow for the jeep big mistake. Last year trucks keep breakin down so I put a 6.6 western back on the jeep. THe cool thing is now the jeep has 5 inches of lift and tj air bags so I have no plow lights. The jeep lights clear the plow even plow raised all the way up. I'll get some pics when when its on.


----------



## Sandbrew (Oct 31, 2004)

Who needs a V blade? My 6'8" is half of one......just turn in sharp left then sharp right 2 passes same as a V. Sandbrew


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I was just funnin on the v-blade comment. They work for big snow, but so do straight blades 
Quite a few guys around here seem to think your dead in the water without one, if it snows over a foot.
Wasnt so long ago the only v- was a fixed blade on a grader or an Oshkosh. 
Were we plow in NE IL I havnt found a drift or county truck berm the Blizzards had any problem with yet. We rarely see 12" in one dump (couple times a year) but I have a few accounts that get 3'+ drifts a few times a year. Knock em back no problem.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I have only been plowing for 5 years and I plow with a M9 with home made wings. I have plowed a large lot along side a boss v plow and did not see any advantage


----------

